# I'm Gonna Switch!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm thinking pretty hard about switching to the Lee Clasic Turret Press. I have two Pro 1000's. One is set up for .45ACP and the other is set up for .38/.357 mag. I've never even pulled one of them out of the box and set it up. My reloading area is pretty small and in order to switch machines I'd have to unbolt one and mount the other. Caliber switching on just one machine is a pain in the A$$ also as I have both the bullet and case feeders to deal with. I'm now loading for a rifle. I'm doing this on my single stage. That is what got me started thinking there had to be a better way. I got to looking at the Turret presses and it just seems like it is the answer to most if not all of my problems. Changing calibers is a snap and I'll have an easier time changing to diffrent bullets and better control over powder drops. I really don't need the high output of the progressive press anyway. I don't shoot more than 150 rounds at a time most of the time. I'm kind of tired of trying to keep an eye on everything that is happening all at once looking for trouble anyway. If a guy needs a dedicated machine to pump out a ton of rounds for something like IDPA matches and practice the progressive is tops. You set it and forget it. Working up loads and experimenting with diffrent powders and bullets is a royal pain to me on the Pro 1000. Am I nuts or do you think this makes sense?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

So I TAKE IT NOBODY REALLY CARES!
That's ok, I can take it. I'll just go to my room now and cry :smt005
But I'm takin names........:mrgreen:

Anyway I ordered the new press. I'm up for selling the two Pro 1000's if anybody is interested......One is 38/357 and the other is 45ACP.


----------



## HogMan87 (Nov 20, 2009)

*I have a Pro 1000 also but I'm using the single stage Breech Lock now and like it much better. A hole lot simpler and less trouble.*


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I didn't like that I didn't really have complete supervision over each stage. So much is going on at the same time. If you had a snag on something it could be kind of a puzzle as to how to fix it sometimes and keep everything going. Loading for bottom feeders you need to be able to produce a fair amount of ammo in a short time. The Turret press looks to be pretty quick if you need it to be or as slow as you want it to be. I'm excited about getting started on it.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't be so gloom - I was going to answer yesterday and the PC locked up.:smt033

I have just started reloading - still waiting on small pistol primer availibility - with a Loadmaster and I'm looking forward to it. I must say it looks like a great way to crank out some reloads and changing from one caliber to the next is as simple as changing a turret with dies and powder measure. (for 9mm and 40 S&W).

I also plan on reloading 6.8mm and one more step is to change the shell plate and possibly adjust the case retainers.

I see what you mean though - run out of primers, missed case, bullet feed not working and it throws the whole thing out. My look at it is I will have to take it slow, watch as many stations as I can particularly the primers, and crank them out. Also If I want to reload one round at a time it is no problem as the powder and primer need a case to activate so if I want to just send one round through no problem.

Single stage has it's place in creating precision rounds and I'm not knocking it. I guess it's all a matter of personal choice and need.


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

gmaske congrats on the new press. I have been using a classic turret for almost four years and think it's a great press. When you change a turret lower the handle to raise the ram a few inches and don't short stroke the press and you shouldn't have any of the ratchet problems you have probably read about. I hope you are as happy with yours as I am with mine.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

RustyFN said:


> gmaske congrats on the new press. I have been using a classic turret for almost four years and think it's a great press. When you change a turret lower the handle to raise the ram a few inches and don't short stroke the press and you shouldn't have any of the ratchet problems you have probably read about. I hope you are as happy with yours as I am with mine.


Hey Rusty!
Since you own one I have a question or two. You mentioned short stroking. I was wondering if when you were setting a powder drop, if you could raise and lower the ram just enough to clear the case of the turret a number of times without ill effect? The Pro 1000 doesn't turn the shell plate until you get to the bottom third of the ram stroke. Does the Classic turret work the same? You can get away with short stroking in the top two thirds while adjusting stuff on the Pro. I'm sure there are a few more question but I can't think of them right at the moment.

I'm pretty pumped to get started with it. The more I read up on it the more jazzed I get. I'm thinking it is the perfect press for the kind of loading I want to do.


----------



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

Gmaske,

I have about 3000k 40 s&w loaded rounds through my Classic Turret Press. Yes you can raise and lower the case without indexing the turret to the next station. The drive twist is at the lower 1/3 of the stroke.

I like this feature. I can work a case a couple of times in the sizing die without having to cycle through.

Anyway, I'm very pleased with this setup. I just ordered 9mm dies and turret so I can start loading 9's as soon as I get my Bersa BP9CC (I hope they're here soon, I'm having a hard time waiting for them to get to the US).


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

PilotAlso said:


> Gmaske,
> 
> I have about 3000k 40 s&w loaded rounds through my Classic Turret Press. Yes you can raise and lower the case without indexing the turret to the next station. The drive twist is at the lower 1/3 of the stroke.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! The information helps me alot. It is nice to know it will work that way when you need to set up bullet seating depth or when you are setting and auto powder measure.


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

gmaske said:


> Hey Rusty!
> Since you own one I have a question or two. You mentioned short stroking. I was wondering if when you were setting a powder drop, if you could raise and lower the ram just enough to clear the case of the turret a number of times without ill effect?
> Yes as long as you don't get into the twist in the indexing rod. I size 223 cases that way. When I am setting up my powder measure I like it to index because I feel that little bit of vibration will make the powder settle and give you a little larger drop then if the measure stays still. I haven't done enough testing to prove that but like to set it up the same way it will be used.
> The Pro 1000 doesn't turn the shell plate until you get to the bottom third of the ram stroke. Does the Classic turret work the same? You can get away with short stroking in the top two thirds while adjusting stuff on the Pro. I'm sure there are a few more question but I can't think of them right at the moment.
> ...


Hope this helps. Not the best picture.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I'm not gonna see a delivery until the twenty third and it's driving me batty. I've been thinking over the steps this press goes through and how it changes calibers so easy. I'm looking forward to playing with it and working up loads both with the auto disk powder measure and with my new perfect powder measure, I also have the micro adjustable disk for the disk measure too. I was hesitant to do very much with the powder drops on the Pro 1000 because it wasn't very friendly to work with. You could do it but not with the ease that is apparent on the Classic Press plus it doesn't look like I'll need to worry about double charging if there is a hickup on one of the other stations. I "might" be loosing a little speed but so what. That wasn't all that important to begin with for me. I'm thinking the Classic will be plenty fast enough for my needs.


----------



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

*primer*

I thought I'd just offer a little tip on the primer setup.

I had some frustration with the primer setup when I first started using my press. As it came from the factory, the mounting hole wouldn't quite line up with the primer cup on the ram. That resulted in primers either failing to feed or flipping out onto the floor.

I searched the internet (wish I still had the link) and found that an astute reloader had enlarged the mounting hole on the primer mechanism. I did this and realigned the arm with the primer cup. Boy what a difference.

There still is an occasional failure. I'd say it's only about one or two per hundred and it's easily caught and fixed within about 10 seconds.

Al


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Be carefull with the micro adjustable powder disk. Mine was not reliable when set for less than 4Gr. of the powders I use. At lower settings it becomes a slit rather than open pocket and powder doesn't always want to fill uniformly.

The Pro1000 was a good system for introduction to loading but once the decision is made to stay in the game various other approaches may fit individual needs better.

Good luck with the turret. I am very happy with my switch to a Loadmaster.

tumbleweed


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

PilotAlso
I've seen some information on the Lee site about fixing the primer feed problem. I've ordered the safety prime system for it also. I'm pretty handy with stuff but if there's a problem I can't address I'm sure Lee will make it right.

TOF
I came to the conclusion pretty early on that the Pro 1000 would be a great machine for a guy that needed a dedicated machine to do just one type of load. Once I had it set up to do my practice load for my 45 I just didn't want the trouble of fooling with it to try diffrent stuff. It wasn't all that difficult to do but it was kind of a hassle too. I know you used yours a bit diffrently than the full house setup. I was doing every step on the machine and it could be a delicate balance to get it all running right. Once I had it the way I wanted it, it would flat out rock and I could load a box of ammo in nothing flat. When I got my rifle dies and loaded a few on my single stage RCBS Partner press I figured it out. I needed a press that was half way between the two. The Turret press gives me the elements of the single stage I want and elements of the progressive I want. It also looks like it does away with the stuff I didn't like on either press too. We'll see!


----------



## flycaster (Oct 19, 2008)

> I have about 3000k 40 s&w loaded rounds through my Classic Turret Press


Wow- you're really smokin'! 3 million rounds loaded! It's OK- we've all made little goofs on line!

Chuck


----------



## PilotAlso (Jan 2, 2009)

flycaster said:


> Wow- you're really smokin'! 3 million rounds loaded! It's OK- we've all made little goofs on line!
> 
> Chuck


LOL, yep I saw that after I posted. Thought I'd leave it to see if there was any comment.

I have the same problem with my powder load==== Lets see, was that 4.6 grains of Titegroup or 4.6 1000 grains?:numbchuck: KABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

PilotAlso said:


> I have the same problem with my powder load==== Lets see, was that 4.6 grains of Titegroup or 4.6 1000 grains?:numbchuck: KABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


Sure am glad I use powder charges that CANNOT be doubled!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

My Lee Classic Turret came to the door Wednesday 30 minutes before I had to leave for my daughters house for Turkey day. I opened the shipping box and looked longingly at all the goodies but alas I had to go because I had a long drive ahead of me. I got back Saturday in the early afternoon. Take a guess what I headed for when the luggage was in the house! I had it mounted in nothing flat and installed my new 45 ACP dies with the factory crimp die. I set all the dies and loaded up a box of 50 Speer 200 grain Gold Dots on top of 9.5 grains of AA #5 in Magtech once fired brass with CCI 300 primers. My first impression is that it is an easy press to set up and it makes beautiful factory like rounds! I used the Lee Auto disk powder hopper with the adjustable micro disk. Once I had it dialed in it was dropping within less than a tenth either way. The press is super smooth. I love the factory crimp die. It really does a slick job. I'm gonna load up some 38's, 357's and maybe a few 7.62x39 tomorrow! It's not as quick as the Pro 1000 but it is so much better when it comes to checking powder drops and tweeking bullet seating depth. I think I'm gonna be really happy with it. :smt023

The Lee safety prime system works really great! You see each primer as it is placed in the seating cup. You know if it's in right to start with so there shouldn't be any seating problems from cocked or upside down primers. I love it!


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

gmaske said:


> My Lee Classic Turret came to the door Wednesday 30 minutes before I had to leave for my daughters house for Turkey day. I opened the shipping box and looked longingly at all the goodies but alas I had to go because I had a long drive ahead of me. I got back Saturday in the early afternoon. Take a guess what I headed for when the luggage was in the house! I had it mounted in nothing flat and installed my new 45 ACP dies with the factory crimp die. I set all the dies and loaded up a box of 50 Speer 200 grain Gold Dots on top of 9.5 grains of AA #5 in Magtech once fired brass with CCI 300 primers. My first impression is that it is an easy press to set up and it makes beautiful factory like rounds! I used the Lee Auto disk powder hopper with the adjustable micro disk. Once I had it dialed in it was dropping within less than a tenth either way. The press is super smooth. I love the factory crimp die. It really does a slick job. I'm gonna load up some 38's, 357's and maybe a few 7.62x39 tomorrow! It's not as quick as the Pro 1000 but it is so much better when it comes to checking powder drops and tweeking bullet seating depth. I think I'm gonna be really happy with it. :smt023
> 
> The Lee safety prime system works really great! You see each primer as it is placed in the seating cup. You know if it's in right to start with so there shouldn't be any seating problems from cocked or upside down primers. I love it!


Glad you like the press. Granted it's not as fast as a progressive but for those of us that don't need a progressive the classic turret is hard to beat.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Like I said....I'm lovin it!:smt023

I'd recommend this press to anyone either just starting out or looking for a better mouse trap. It can handle just about anything you can throw at it and it's built for a lifetime of service. If you invest in the spare turrets it will take all the tedious work of setting up each die set when you change to a diffrent caliber. I can't imagine a more versatile or convenient set-up. It is truely a Classic! (pun intended)


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

> =gmaske;196689]Like I said....I'm lovin it!:smt023
> 
> If you invest in the spare turrets it will take all the tedious work of setting up each die set when you change to a diffrent caliber.


Yep. :mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

That's what I'm talkin bout!
A work of art ain't it!
:smt033


----------



## Big222Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

I have been using a Classic Turet Press since fall of 2007. I load .222, 6.5x55 and I have just bought the dies for .357 Mag which will be a first for me.

I don't have a lot of experience with other presses, none actually, but I have never found the need to.

I use mine on rifle without the auto drive and just turn it by hand. It is so easy to use and seconds changes you to a different calibre. I don't think you will regret purchasing you new CTP. I would like to see photos of you set up for loading .357 Mag. As I have never done pistol b4.

:smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Big222Dog said:


> I have been using a Classic Turet Press since fall of 2007. I load .222, 6.5x55 and I have just bought the dies for .357 Mag which will be a first for me.
> 
> I don't have a lot of experience with other presses, none actually, but I have never found the need to.
> 
> ...


Sorry this took so long. I've been out of town doing the Christmas thing at my daughter's house. Your timing was perfect as I had everything set to load another box of .357. Nothing special.....Lee dies with the factory crimp die. I love that die! You can see I have the Lee Safety Prime system installed. I use the Lee autodisk powder measure but on near maximium loads I'll also weigh the powder drop to check it. You'll need the die extender if you want to us the Auto Disk powder measure. I also am using the Micro ajustable powder disk in this photo. If you have any questions, ask away!


----------

